# 1:51.74 3BLD Solve



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Average solve. Please help me with some tips! 






I know about the very long pause, I thought I forgot a letter. Memo was slightly slower than usual.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 11, 2013)

Good stuff. I am learning to do that too. Nice stickers btw.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Good stuff. I am learning to do that too. Nice stickers btw.



Thanks a friend gave them to me. Full brights from thecubicle.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2013)

That memo was SLOW? 40 seconds is great. My PB (1:36) had a ~45-50 second memo iirc. I think you just need to work on TPS which comes with practice. There's really no need to switch method for a loonnng time. This video is so BAUS that I'll let you have a pair of earplugs at tree town. So you should work on execution. And dat memoing out loud is so funny. If I had a memo _that_ fast, I'd get sub-1:30 . It's always better to have a good memo like you, but an execution that can improve, because you are always practicing TPS, even with other events!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> That memo was SLOW? 40 seconds is great. My PB (1:36) had a ~45-50 second memo iirc. I think you just need to work on TPS which comes with practice. There's really no need to switch method for a loonnng time. This video is so BAUS that I'll let you have a pair of earplugs at tree town. So you should work on execution. And dat memoing out loud is so funny. If I had a memo _that_ fast, I'd get sub-1:30 . It's always better to have a good memo like you, but an execution that can improve, because you are always practicing TPS, even with other events!



Ok. Thanks. That'll be nice. Lol I always memo out loud. Helps me think better I guess. My memo for edges was GANdalF's Orange Juice ViDeo was eXtreme. VieW TaB LUL! 
Yeah my tps is bad, though I can do a sub-2 y perm maybe sub-1.5.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

How do you do it so fast? I can't get passed 3 and a half to 4 minutes.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 11, 2013)

Not bad, you've got the right idea for 3BLD memo now as well (as far as sentences go) - just practice with it and you'll find your own ways to save time and improve your recall. Really picture the images - you could, for example, imagine turning on a TV to see a teleshopping thing where Gandalf is selling OJ. He could be wearing surf shorts or going "blaaahhhhhhhh" into the camera or whatever it is you crazy surfer kids do.

You could try the cut-off game - always stop memo at 30s for example. At first you may not be able to memorize everything - just stick with what's doable at first (i.e. it could be 7 edges and corners) and work your way up to a full cube. 

Oh, and in competition you won't be able to speak out loud as you do here on the off chance that someone has the same memo system as you. In theory you could communicate the memo to someone else before they've started, allowing them to cheat.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Not bad, you've got the right idea for 3BLD memo now as well (as far as sentences go) - just practice with it and you'll find your own ways to save time and improve your recall. Really picture the images - you could, for example, imagine turning on a TV to see a teleshopping thing where Gandalf is selling OJ. He could be wearing surf shorts or going "blaaahhhhhhhh" into the camera or whatever it is you crazy surfer kids do.
> 
> You could try the cut-off game - always stop memo at 30s for example. At first you may not be able to memorize everything - just stick with what's doable at first (i.e. it could be 7 edges and corners) and work your way up to a full cube.
> 
> Oh, and in competition you won't be able to speak out loud as you do here on the off chance that someone has the same memo system as you. In theory you could communicate the memo to someone else before they've started, allowing them to cheat.



Ok. Thats a good idea. I'll try that "cut-off game". 

I can't? Darn. I'll practice that.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 12, 2013)

At the beginning of the solve, you were worried about a DNF. That's too much pressure. Learn from them and just keep trying. I think that the fastest way to improve would be to either obsessively drill you memory method and/or become comfortable with long sessions(>40 solves). I almost always came out of a long session just a bit better even if I am exhausted at the end.


----------



## HEART (Jul 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I can't? Darn. I'll practice that.


Yeah, whenever i go to comp i just mouth my memo to myself, at home i whisper it, good thing to practice ahead of time.

Good to see some improvement from you, i remember when you had trouble getting a success


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 15, 2013)

Such a cool video! You make 3BLD look so easy. I wish I could learn it cause it's so interesting and fun to watch.


----------



## HEART (Jul 15, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Such a cool video! You make 3BLD look so easy. I wish I could learn it cause it's so interesting and fun to watch.



It is easy! It just takes a bit of practice  There are plenty of tutorials


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I think you just need to work on TPS



No.

Nonononononononono.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

That is all.





But seriously...

1. Faster memo
2. Memo so that you can execute without pauses.

These should ALWAYS come before TPS.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 15, 2013)

^ This guy is living proof that TPS is not all that matters. Take his advice seriously. Plus work on silencing the memo.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> No.
> 
> Nonononononononono.
> 
> ...



Lol. So I should get like 1:xx.xx[10.xx] with no pauses.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. So I should get like 1:xx.xx[10.xx] with no pauses.



No? TPS will just come. You don't need any amount of TPS to have decent execution, as long as you can execute without pauses.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 18, 2013)

Was bored so doing reconstruction. 

I think I scrambled wrong but it was: U B2 U B' U2 B' R F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 B L2 F U2 F B R2. Can someone find what I did wrong?

Memo: GANdalF's Orange Juice ViDeo was eXtreme. VieW TaB LUL. 
About 40 seconds so 2.5 per target. 

Exec: 
Edges: 
M2
[L U' L' U: M2]
x' [U' R2 U: M2]
[U' R U: M2] 
[R U' R' U: M2]
[L' U L U': M2]
[U' R' U: M2] x
M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'
M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'

85 moves 

Corners:

[Y] is standard Y-perm without F/F' at beginning/end
[L] is L perm starting with R' U L' (with U' at end)
[J] is J-perm starting with R U R' F' (with U' at end) 

F3 [Y] F
R2 [L] R2
D' [Y] D
U2 [J] U2
R' F [Y] F' R
D F3 [Y] F D'
R' F [Y] F' R
F' [(U R U' R')2, L'] F

140 moves 

140+85=225

225 turns/71.74 sec=3.1363 tps 

meh.


----------

